# DirecTV refuses to activate used HDTivos?



## jeffles37 (May 26, 2002)

Hey all, I'm ebaying a used HDTivo and a guy stated that D* wouldn't activate if he bought it from me. He asked if I could prove otherwise. I've never heard of such a thing, and have no idea how to prove that's not the case. Can anyone clarify?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

They should activate it but the buyer will have to buy a new access card from D*.


----------



## jeffles37 (May 26, 2002)

hiker said:


> They should activate it but the buyer will have to buy a new access card from D*.


My reading indicates that if I have totally cancelled my account with D* that's not necessary. Whaddya think, hiker?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Don't think they will allow the buyer to use the old card. New card is only $20.


----------



## jeffles37 (May 26, 2002)

hiker said:


> Don't think they will allow the buyer to use the old card. New card is only $20.


Thanks for the reply!
Hmmm. I sold a reg Tivo two months ago that the guy activated fine. I just wasn't sure if it was an HD thing. It seems like others have done it too: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3796474&&#post3796474


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

OK, maybe they changed their policy. I tried a couple of years ago and they insisted on getting a new card.


----------



## jeffles37 (May 26, 2002)

hiker said:


> OK, maybe they changed their policy. I tried a couple of years ago and they insisted on getting a new card.


Was it in the midst of a card changeout? I had the same issue with my mom's tivo, but they didn't charge her for the new one.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

There a bunch of factors...

90% of the time you need a new card.
But just last week, I gave one of my used R10's to my boss... 
He activated that night, with the same card.

You definenlty don't have to cancel your account to let someone else activate the unit.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

I just had 2 new receivers activated with P4 cards. Yes, they were replacement receivers, but DTV still did it without question. This was on Feb. 22nd.


----------



## thepackfan (May 21, 2003)

I read in this forum that as of March 1st they were not going to activate used equipment. I assumed this was wrong, hope I didn't assume wrongly. This would suck for all who thought about selling there old equipment.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

thepackfan said:


> I read in this forum that as of March 1st they were not going to activate used equipment. I assumed this was wrong, hope I didn't assume wrongly. This would suck for all who thought about selling there old equipment.


That is incorrect. As others have said, they will activate the equipment, but they might require a new card.

Now, there is an issue with the older (non-RID) equipment; there have been reports that DirecTV has balked at activating those receivers unless it was a replacement for another receiver. The HR10-250, however, is a RID unit and thus there should be no issues activating it.

Brad


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

The only thing DirecTV will not activate is a receiver that was previsouly on an account which now has a past due balance. While it's not necessary to get a new card, DirecTV tries to require it a lot for whatever reason. CSR roulette may or may not help.


----------



## Rob00GT (Mar 10, 2003)

As I found out the hard way, DirecTV sometimes does refuse to activate used equipment.  You can read all about my misadventures in activating a used DirecTivo. :down:

The only way to make certain you can activate it is to call and give them the serial numbers. They can tell you over the phone if there's a problem. You should do this before completing the transaction.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Also, they won't start a new account with used equipment. I don't know why, but they require that you take the free one from then and activate it, then you can activate the used receiver and deactivate the new one if you want.


----------



## 1999cobra (Nov 10, 2005)

Those "FarGin Lasswholes"...


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

When I bought a used HR10-250 on ebay, DTV gave me the option of activating it using a card from one of my old de-activated boxes, or purchasing a new card. I had no problem. This was about 2 or 3 months ago.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Billy66 said:


> Also, they won't start a new account with used equipment. I don't know why, but they require that you take the free one from then and activate it, then you can activate the used receiver and deactivate the new one if you want.


That is not 100% true either...

I just started my mom up on DTV.... Using all old equipment (that I owned).
but it was a new account.


----------



## c2guy (Mar 5, 2006)

it all depends on the rep you get.
some want to work with you some don't
some feel thats to much work for them


----------

